# Western saddle for a thoroughbred???



## ansci (Mar 6, 2009)

I am looking for a western or maybe australian saddle for trail riding. But, all the western saddles I have tried are built for quarter horses with NO withers. My thoroughbred is medium-narrow with medium withers. He wears a medium tree in english. I am VERY picky about saddle fit because I treat my horse's back like glass. I refuse to use pads to fix a bad saddle fit or use an ill fitting saddle. I want something that will be very easy on his back for trail riding. 

Can anyone give me a reccomendation of western or trail saddles that can be made for a thoroughbred type??


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess it depends on how much you want to spend. I was looking at the Australian Syd Hills the other day and noticed they had a few that were made specifically for the high withered horse. 
Many (the down unders I think) require wither tracings be sent in with the order so that would pretty much guarantee a fit. Australian Horse Saddles, Tack, and Clothing from Down Under Horse Saddle Supply


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My Thoroughbred _hates_ western saddles. I don't use them anymore on him. Aussies are much better because they have more space for the withers and have the security of a western saddle. They're made for the Australian stock horses, which have similar builds to TB's, so it works.  Most of them have pretty decent price tags, too. Mine was $450, and pretty nice quality. They're really comfy, but not so good for posting since the leg guards get in the way. They push your legs forward, too (or it just seems like it to me since I'm an English rider). I'd go with the Aussie.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I would go with the Aussie as well. My arab x curly mare is narrow and she fit a standard aussie tree just fine, no adjustments needed. I have never had a saddle fit so well. I would never get another saddle for trail riding for her lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have medium paint with pretty high withers (she has lots of tb blood in her). I got Alamo pleasure saddle which gives surprisingly lots of clearance on front and fits her fine. It also fits my wider qh (who HAS withers  ). 

Do you have tack stores around you could borrow and try some saddles? I was shopping for several weeks going to like 10-15 different small and big tack stores in area (within 70 miles radius) before I got one I liked.


----------

